# Minimalist receiver



## kearpbrendt (Dec 3, 2014)

Looking for something super bare bones. All i really want is bluetooth, volume, eq, fade/pan. Is there anything out there that doesn't look like a cheesy light show with a thousand buttons? 

Also, I'm new here! Hello DIYMA!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, care to elaborate a little more ? Double din, budget, with or without internal power ?


----------



## kearpbrendt (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey thanks for the reply! Single din. Budget isnt really an issue if I can find what I'm looking for. With internal power.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok just a couple of more questions. Can this be an older model radio or must it be the latest one out ? One knob or two ?


----------



## kearpbrendt (Dec 3, 2014)

Anything with bluetooth is fine, as long as the connection is stable. 1 or 2 knobs will do!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Alpine CDE-153BT CD receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## kearpbrendt (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Coppertone! That looks nice feature wise. However, it may be a bit cumbersome and flashy. Is there anything on the market without a screen that more closely resembles a home stereo?

Maybe something like this?
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-A-5VL-Integrated-Stereo-Amplifier/dp/B002C73WR2


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

To me, everything Alpine has made is the opposite of minimalistic, from an aesthetic standpoint anyway. I have never used one because every single one has looked tacky. To me, the one above is the definition of a "cheesy light show with a thousand buttons."


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is about the classiest deck you'll find, but you won't like the price and you don't have use for all of it's features. 

Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS CD receiver/preamp at Crutchfield.com


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is about the classiest deck you'll find, but you won't like the price and you don't have use for all of it's features. 

Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS CD receiver/preamp at Crutchfield.com

You'll need an adapter for bluetooth though.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can find a more basic one then that head unit wise, it's the blue tooth part that maybe a problem. Now if you want a head unit with " no screen" on that part I'm out of my league.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Tell you what, please tell us the year make and model of the car as we may have some suggestions outside of the box for you...


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

You're not going to find anything without a screen, especially if you want Bluetooth.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Why not buy an external/FM modulated/universal BT module and get an older head unit that has more basic functionality? If you didn't need EQ, I would say a Denon would take care of everything. Or you could always add on a processor that gives you EQ and BT and run whatever single DIN you want.


----------



## kearpbrendt (Dec 3, 2014)

That Pioneer is very pretty! The price tag and lack of BT is not.  I could go no screen or very basic screen. Would really like a HU with an features I could control with my phone. Slim pickins for the minimalists, I suppose!

I'm driving a 2000 Subaru Impreza.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Not quite as sweet looking as the P99 but priced a little better is the 80PRS. A little simpler looking than the alpine.

Pioneer DEH-80PRS CD receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

pick up a used or referb kenwood kdc-x995. I have a 994 and really like it. It looks close enough to OE for me and is easy to navigate. Very little flash. The variable illumination will actually allow you to choose the same color but "dimmer" that allows almost perfect match to factory. I cant say the same for my wifes pioneer that is bright to the point of distraction, even with the dimmer on. The display is MEH in direct sunlight but i deal.


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

Kienzle MCR 1016BT Autoradio Mit SD USB Aux Bluetooth Ohne CD Player MCR1016 BT | eBay

Blaupunkt Toronto 420 BT CD Receiver Bluetooth | eBay

http://www.mybecker.com/enUK/hauptnavigation/automotive-archiv/grand-prix-7990/ueberblick/


----------

